# San Diego Reptile Expo - DFC vending



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Dart Frog Connection will apparently be vending. Make sure you take this opportunity to go say hi to Taron, their legendary flip....errrrr dart frog breeder.


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

and your point to this thread??? grow up


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

He's just doing his due diligence to make sure that the hobby remains aware of the activity of someone that has screwed over a lot of members in the past.

If you don't like it, ignore the thread... It's the internet...


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

is that this weekend


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Jordan77 said:


> and your point to this thread??? grow up


Yeah, um, wow. Have you ever heard of the infamous Taron Langhover, and how he screws innocent people by letting them purchase unhealthy, sick, (and possibly smuggled) animals for overpriced amounts of money? 

(Now, imagine a speaker speaking in an announcing like voice straight out of a superhero cartoon) 

But us, most of the community of Dendroboard, will stop at NOTHING to warn people about him and keep his terrible schemes at bay. And, no matter how many threads are closed/deleted about Taron, we will continue to warn people and do our best to help people from becoming a victim of his crimes.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Jordan77 said:


> and your point to this thread??? grow up


Jordan77, Why would you protect this guy? Working close with reputable breeders like you do, I'd think you would understand why this keeps being brought up. Why protect scum?

Thank you Doug. Keep the word out there as loud as you can.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Jordan77 said:


> and your point to this thread??? grow up


Lol, u mad bro?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

bsr8129 said:


> is that this weekend


Yes! 6-7th


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> Jordan77, Why would you protect this guy? Working close with reputable breeders like you do, I'd think you would understand why this keeps being brought up. Why protect scum?
> 
> Thank you Doug. Keep the word out there as loud as you can.


Thanks for the support. I wouldn't go so far as to say Jordan actually supports Taron. Likely he is tired of the constant public awareness about DFC and Taron. Too bad, it won't get dropped, ever.

In fact, the FIRST person I met in San Antonio was screwed over by Taron.


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Jordan77 said:


> and your point to this thread??? grow up





ZookeeperDoug said:


> Lol, u mad bro?


Doug He might part of dart frog connection's scientist/ breeder/ research team/ media maker/ feild collector/ customer service/ scammer/ zoologist/ biologist/ dart frog specialist/ Operation manager/ Chief of operations/CEO / Owner of dart frog connectonas/ janitor/cheif/ culture maker/ pencil pusher.....haha should I go on?


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Thanks for the support. I wouldn't go so far as to say Jordan actually supports Taron. Likely he is tired of the constant public awareness about DFC and Taron. Too bad, it won't get dropped, ever.
> 
> In fact, the FIRST person I met in San Antonio was screwed over by Taron.


I can vouch for this as I was there when he told us that the frogs he got from Taron came in sick and died not long after in his care. I take it that's ok Jordan77? It's kinda hard to turn your head from a duche bag like this.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

There are many hobbyists on this forum that don't have a concern over Taron and his actions as long as they or a friend of theirs doesn't get screwed over. That's the wrong attitude to take. As long as vendors like this are around and their frogs are being purchased it effects all of us as a whole. By one person in the hobby supporting these shady businesses the whole hobby is. Wake up people, you should care. It's akin to saying, well I don't buy smuggled frogs but I don't care if other people do either. It effects us all as a small, tight knit hobby.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Reptiles etc AND Dartfrog connection in the same building. Taron must be cloning himself.


----------



## The Mom (Jun 1, 2013)

I have two frogs I purchased from DFC. If anyone wants details on the purchases and the issues I have had I will share.

The one good thing is this led me here, in a search for what I needed to do to keep these frogs alive.

I have noticed that threads regarding DFC get deleted here, so just message me if you want some first person information that is unbiased (I don't know these people and am not a breeder).


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

The Mom said:


> I have two frogs I purchased from DFC. If anyone wants details on the purchases and the issues I have had I will share.
> 
> The one good thing is this led me here, in a search for what I needed to do to keep these frogs alive.
> 
> I have noticed that threads regarding DFC get deleted here, so just message me if you want some first person information that is unbiased (I don't know these people and am not a breeder).


I would like to hear what issues you had with your transaction and what shape your frogs came in. I don't see why your post should be deleted as you are voicing your transaction/giving vender feed back. If your post does get deleted there are many dart frog forums out there that won't delete your post. Post on please.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

The real shame here is that there may not be ANY reputable froggers at this particular event. We were unable to secure a booth before they sold out, and I didn't see any breeder's names that I recognized (beyond those mentioned already) in the vendor list. DFC wins by default this time. 
I will be stopping at the show briefly, mostly to pick up some fly cups, but I'll be sure to swing by Taronland and document anything that isn't aboveboard.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Had a last minute change of plans, won't be visiting the show. Hopefully some SCADS members will make the rounds and report anything shady or unacceptable.


----------



## RibbidyReptiles (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok guys, got back from the show. I saw the DFC booth and unfortunately there was a lot of people falling into their trap; throughout the 4 hours I was there their booth was very busy and they were making a lot if sales. I saw Taron and he seemed happy as heck tricking all these people buying from them. They had their frogs and tadpoles displayed in these very modern looking cubes that were about 6" x 6" with LED lighting them. The tadpoles they were selling were housed communally. I feel like that was mislead new people in the hobby to believe it is ok to due so. Being one of the first people there, they were still setting up when I got there and I saw Taron putting the frogs in the cubes and I feel he was handling them in a rough manner. One of the frogs even got dropped 3 feet to the ground and he pick it up in what seemed like a really strong grip(I felt like the frog was getting squeezed to death!). Lastly, he seemed to be the only person at the booth who knew anything about dart frogs. I saw many people asking questions and the other 3 staff members of DFC redirected all the people with questions to Taron claiming "Taron is the man with the answers". 
I think that is sucks that they were able to have trick so many people today. They do not deserve the amount of customers they got today!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Dane said:


> Had a last minute change of plans, won't be visiting the show. Hopefully some SCADS members will make the rounds and report anything shady or unacceptable.


Dane...sorry you couldn't attend..saw a few scads people there and saw only one vendor dealing with dart frogs...( the main subject of this thread!! )...I did check things out a bit and what I found disturbing was the girl who had just purchased an auratus dart frog from "A Vendor" She then preceded to tell others in the crowd that it was her first frog...Then started asking others in that vendors area ( not the vendor) how to care for it, what do you feed it???... Selling animals to others without providing husbandry procedures is irresponsible...I would be willing to guess that that frog will be living in inappropriate conditions...very sad!!!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

On different note...Andys Orchids took a fair amount of my money and he and I were vary happy with the outcome...


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

RibbidyReptiles said:


> Ok guys, got back from the show. I saw the DFC booth and unfortunately there was a lot of people falling into their trap; throughout the 4 hours I was there their booth was very busy and they were making a lot if sales. I saw Taron and he seemed happy as heck tricking all these people buying from them. They had their frogs and tadpoles displayed in these very modern looking cubes that were about 6" x 6" with LED lighting them. The tadpoles they were selling were housed communally. I feel like that was mislead new people in the hobby to believe it is ok to due so. Being one of the first people there, they were still setting up when I got there and I saw Taron putting the frogs in the cubes and I feel he was handling them in a rough manner. One of the frogs even got dropped 3 feet to the ground and he pick it up in what seemed like a really strong grip(I felt like the frog was getting squeezed to death!). Lastly, he seemed to be the only person at the booth who knew anything about dart frogs. I saw many people asking questions and the other 3 staff members of DFC redirected all the people with questions to Taron claiming "Taron is the man with the answers".
> I think that is sucks that they were able to have trick so many people today. They do not deserve the amount of customers they got today!


I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

Doug taron is a friend of mine and friends look out for each other dude i dont like drama thats all. I believe you would back you friend up too if people were bad talking them. Regardless of their past history people do change..


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Jordan77 said:


> Doug taron is a friend of mine and friends look out for each other dude i dont like drama thats all. I believe you would back you friend up too if people were bad talking them. Regardless of their past history people do change..


OH REALLY!?!?!?
Change to what? From selling sick frogs and smuggling to illegally collecting animals in AZ?
You should chose your friends better, you are the company you keep. I'll add one more golden nugget of advice, if you're not part of the solution, you're part of the problem.


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

rusty whoopty f***** do how do you think the majority of the stuff in this hobby was originally brought in ...... think next time before you post.....


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

and sick frogs is because of the care that the people gave them and or shipping troubles it does happen especially with frogs......


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Jordan77 said:


> rusty whoopty f***** do how do you think the majority of the stuff in this hobby was originally brought in ...... think next time before you post.....


Legally, that's how!
So smuggling in your eyes is apparently all good. Grow some morals.


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

and i am 110% not part of the problem i have probably done more to help the conservation of frogs and care of them then you ever will. watch who you call a problem


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Jordan77 said:


> and sick frogs is because of the care that the people gave them and or shipping troubles it does happen especially with frogs......


OH REALLY!?!?!?! 
What about this emaciated frog??? It was not shipped it was hand delivered by Taron!!! If it got improper care, he was the one who improplerly cared for it!! This frog was DONATED by TARON LANGHOVER to a BENEFIT AUCTION FOR AMPHIBIAN CONSERVATION!!!! Look at this sick frog. 
You both make me sick Jordan!!


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Jordan77 said:


> Doug taron is a friend of mine and friends look out for each other dude i dont like drama thats all. I believe you would back you friend up too if people were bad talking them. Regardless of their past history people do change..





Jordan77 said:


> and sick frogs is because of the care that the people gave them and or shipping troubles it does happen especially with frogs......


If you call that pile a friend I would love to see what your enemy's look like. Trying to figure out how you don't like drama but you call Taron a friend? A sick person that is nothing but drama. Your rite people do change but not when all they see is green! 
So what your saying is that everyone that received frogs from your Bestie killed them due to bad husbandry and or shipping? If so Your out of your mind as well!


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> OH REALLY!?!?!?!
> What about this emaciated frog??? It was not shipped it was hand delivered by Taron!!! If it got improper care, he was the one who improplerly cared for it!! This frog was DONATED by TARON LANGHOVER to a BENEFIT AUCTION FOR AMPHIBIAN CONSERVATION!!!! Look at this sick frog.
> You both make me sick Jordan!!


Nah Jon, those are from the new Ethiopian shipment of darts that just came in....haha
Pretty sad to see pics like these and for people to think that this frog is in good health.


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

So... explain Tarons care for these...and...would you sell them???


































Please know what you speak of before throwing his newb customers under the bus...

Casper





Jordan77 said:


> and sick frogs is because of the care that the people gave them and or shipping troubles it does happen especially with frogs......


----------



## yellow dart frog man (Mar 8, 2011)

I was thinking about buying 2 dendrobates tinctorius boulanger tadpoles from DFC. Can people who have bought from DFC(Not any other of tarons buissnesses) tell me how there frogs were(Healthy, unhealthy, etc...). I know Taron is HATED among the pdf hobby cause of the past stunts hes pulled( Im pissed at him too). But people can change, for the better or worse. PLEASE HELP.


----------



## Ash Katchum (Dec 20, 2012)

Ghost vivs said:


> So... explain Tarons care for these...and...would you sell them???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those pics from the expo? If so it would make me so sad =(. I was not able to make it today but will be there tomorrow, if there booth is still up I will make sure and take some pics of the frogs DFC is selling and post them up.


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

I do see your point there that is a skinny galact that is not ok but people make mistakes homiestate its just sad the frog had to suffer


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Casper took those pictures at NARBC in Arlington Texas. I saw them along with many other Tx Froggers, they looked worse in person.


----------



## CJ PELCH (Apr 9, 2013)

Look there is nothing wrong with flipping frogs. Ive seen it done at reptile shows for awhile. NOW if the frogs unhealthy and what not...totally put the word out. ALso if the guy is claiming he is breeding them but is a known flipper also put the word out. =) Good for making the post. I appreciate it as well as some others I'm sure=) Thank you.


----------



## CJ PELCH (Apr 9, 2013)

Ash Katchum said:


> Are those pics from the expo? If so it would make me so sad =(. I was not able to make it today but will be there tomorrow, if there booth is still up I will make sure and take some pics of the frogs DFC is selling and post them up.


OMG super THIN! I would not sell a product like this...what GIVES!?!


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

CJ PELCH said:


> OMG super THIN! I would not sell a product like this...what GIVES!?!


What is ironic to me is that on Tarons table next to his emaciated frogs were ffy's for sale.
Go figure.....


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Jordan77 said:


> I do see your point there that is a skinny galact that is not ok but people make mistakes homiestate its just sad the frog had to suffer


Ignorant and uninformed people make forgivable mistakes. Do you really think the party in question is ignorant of the appropriate care or condition of the animals involved?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Jordan77 said:


> Doug taron is a friend of mine and friends look out for each other dude i dont like drama thats all. I believe you would back you friend up too if people were bad talking them. Regardless of their past history people do change..


There is no hope for you then. I look out for my friends of course, but, I'd never be friends with someone like Taron. I'd you don't like drama, I'd suggest you rethink your friendships. If one of my friends did the things Taron has done, they'd cease to be my friend, the fact that you support and stick up for him is an indictment of your character. The problem isn't that anyone talks bad about Taron, because the comments are truthful and accurate. We are exposing the truths and facts about him so the community is aware. This is not bad mouthing, this is proper due diligence to protect the hobby and those new to it from people like Taron. I honestly have little use for someone like you who would defend Taron. In spite of the plethora of information out there about him, you'll still be his friend. Exceedingly poor judgement, and admitting it here, even more foolish.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Jordan77 said:


> and sick frogs is because of the care that the people gave them and or shipping troubles it does happen especially with frogs......


Man he has you brainwashed..... For someone who claims to be so involved in amphibian conservation, I find your ignorance astonishing.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Jordan77 said:


> i have probably done more to help the conservation of frogs and care of them


Interesting! Would you mind sharing details of your conservation work? It's great that you're doing that kind of work, I'm sure you'd love to explain how we can make a difference.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm going to ad this to the discussion...
Does Taron the "experienced frog keeper that DFC highly recommends/hides, not know the difference between thin sickly frogs and healthy ones? Not to mention the "smuggled" frogs he has on his table...


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

yellow dart frog man said:


> I was thinking about buying 2 dendrobates tinctorius boulanger tadpoles from DFC. Can people who have bought from DFC(Not any other of tarons buissnesses) tell me how there frogs were(Healthy, unhealthy, etc...). I know Taron is HATED among the pdf hobby cause of the past stunts hes pulled( Im pissed at him too). But people can change, for the better or worse. PLEASE HELP.


You're friends with Taron on DB and happen to be from Kansas. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Ash Katchum said:


> Are those pics from the expo? If so it would make me so sad =(. I was not able to make it today but will be there tomorrow, if there booth is still up I will make sure and take some pics of the frogs DFC is selling and post them up.


These are old pics that have been floating around for a while.

Please do! Share them good or bad. Even if it means he KNOWS people are watching/taking pictures, it will at least have a chance of keeping poor quality frogs off his table and away from unsuspecting buyers.


----------



## Ash Katchum (Dec 20, 2012)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> These are old pics that have been floating around for a while.
> 
> Please do! Share them good or bad. Even if it means he KNOWS people are watching/taking pictures, it will at least have a chance of keeping poor quality frogs off his table and away from unsuspecting buyers.


If I see DFC I will make sure I do, I'm new fairly new to the hobby but know that selling sick frogs is just wrong. Specially if they are sold to people who don't even know the difference. Thank you for posting this and making people aware of what is going on on the hobby.


----------



## DartFrogConnection (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you everyone for all your concern and support for DartFrog Connection.

We are very excited to be vending for the first time at the Reptile Super Show San Diego this weekend.

We were very fortunate that few friends came by and helped us.

If you can, please come by and meet our team in person and check out the Dart Frogs.

For those whom could not attend, I have provided some images of our booth so you can see it for yourself.

At the show, we are featuring our custom 8X8 inch holding / quarantine tanks to display our Dart Frogs and tadpoles.
Each tanks is made with polycarbonate and fully planted with false bottom.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.375246335932155.1073741904.269778826478907&type=1

- Alex


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Alex- your booth set up looks really nice. I'm sure you got a lot of traffic at the show today. I chose being out on the sailboat over the show this weekend myself. 

How about a pic of the frogs for sale? People seem very concerned about the quality of the frogs associated with one of your associates. Might be a good move to show what DFC is actually offering to hobbyists


----------



## DartFrogConnection (Nov 20, 2012)

frogparty said:


> Alex- your booth set up looks really nice. I'm sure you got a lot of traffic at the show today. I chose being out on the sailboat over the show this weekend myself.
> 
> How about a pic of the frogs for sale? People seem very concerned about the quality of the frogs associated with one of your associates. Might be a good move to show what DFC is actually offering to hobbyists


Lots of people were taking pictures at our booth. In fact, we encouraged everyone please post the image online to share the images and their experiences with DFC with everyone.

I will be sure to post some images tomorrow. Thank you for the advice.

- Alex


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

So what exactly has this guys done?

Is he considered like the worst Poison Dart Frog dealer ever?

You guys make him out to be the devil.

Are there a lot of other dealers like him?

I have never gone to any of the big shows.

I have just been to the Taylor, Michigan Reptile Show.

So I am only familiar with those Vendors there and Josh's Frogs.

I do not know any other vendors.

Is there a list or anything of everyone that is considered bad that I can look over in case that I ever do attend bigger shows out of state so I know who to stay away from?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

OK, the photos have got me curious. What's the deal with the variously colored ff cultures?


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

epiphytes etc. said:


> OK, the photos have got me curious. What's the deal with the variously colored ff cultures?


That's DFC'S way of color coding the different type of flies...melos one color hydei a different...you get the idea...


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

DartFrogConnection said:


> Thank you everyone for all your concern and support for DartFrog Connection.
> 
> We are very excited to be vending for the first time at the Reptile Super Show San Diego this weekend.
> 
> ...


Support? Seriously, nobody supports you. One guy is friends with Taron and has his back, but nobody expressed support for you. In fact there is overwhelming criticism about your legendary frog breeder with numerous pictures providing photograph evidence of the kinds of frogs he has produced in the past and had the audacity to offer for sale.

This is just another comedic canned response and laughable PR attempt that fails to actually address the concerns of *OUR* community to your company and the people it employs.

I really wish I was able to attend that show, because I'd ask you some really tough questions, face to face, where you wouldn't be able to come back with the same laughable responses.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

that Frog Guy said:


> So what exactly has this guys done?
> 
> Is he considered like the worst Poison Dart Frog dealer ever?
> 
> ...


One of the worst. He claims he's turned over a new leaf, despite recently pleading guilty to charges in Arizona most likely related to the illegal collection of wildlife(so far the Pima courts have not responded to my requests for more details).

Do yourself a favor, google Taron Langhover, he is the "dart frog breeder" for DFC. If you still want to support them or buy frogs from them knowing his past, well, then We can't help you. 

Basically Taron Started DFC under the cover of this new company with new fancy backgrounds hoping to hide his past, but we figured it out and exposed it. They tried to lie at first, but have essentially capitulated that he is indeed the driving force behind DFC and essentially given the entire community a giant middle finger. Now they pray on newbs at shows, buy facebook likes, etc.

We as a huge community are going to have some messes to clean up after shows. We already have an example in this thread of an improper sale where a person was sold a frog and evidently given little or no advice on its care(not really sure I'd want Taron giving advice on dart frog care given the evidence of how he cares for frogs in the pictures shared here). Fortunately, we have a strong community willing to help people who have made the mistake of buying a frog before being made aware of its husbandry needs.

Fortunately there are not a lot of dealers like him and no there is no list of people to avoid. You have to take personal responsibility when it comes to that. Do your research before you buy. Ask around, and that's why threads like this exist, so people are aware.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

carola1155 said:


> Alex,
> 
> For the sake of other people that may be trying to start a business... Where did you buy all those Facebook likes? Also, how does it feel promoting something that you know is a complete and total farce?


We do know that they use a domain privacy service to shield who owns the domain name "dartfrogconnection". Can't imagine why Taron wouldn't want us to know who actually owns it?

As for their Facebook likes, we do know they used a service to generate fake likes. Their are services that can do this for you and it is relatively cheep. I find it comical that they expect us to believe that a new unknown startup has more likes that some of the actually well respected vendors in the hobby.


----------



## DartFrogConnection (Nov 20, 2012)

carola1155 said:


> Alex,
> 
> For the sake of other people that may be trying to start a business... Where did you buy all those Facebook likes? Also, how does it feel promoting something that you know is a complete and total farce?


Good day Tom

I am happy to provide any informations and questions you may have about DFC's social media for DFC.

First of all, we are very lucky to have the support from our Facebook fans. We are working with a social media company providing great advice on how to stay active and positive through out all our social outreaches. Secondly, anyone who knows how to review Facebook LIKE activities, it is very easy to spot Facebook fake Likes.

We welcome you to visit our Facebook and review all our activities and postings since Dec 2012. All our hard fans and Likes are generated through hard work of DFC's marketing department and a social media consulting agency. 

Carola, our advice to any business starters that will utilizes any social media as their platform, do not purchases any LIKES. For every fake likes will end up costing you more to promote your postings in the future. It will defeat and hurt their own marketing campaign strategies as the company grows.

If you are really interested in understanding how to approach your social media, please email me at [email protected] I am happy to send you some references of companies you can work with to build your social media presences.

Thank you


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Then, after you're done looking all that up, go to the Fauna Board of Inquiries and look up the record of Taron Langhover and his previous busines Reptiles Etc.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

DartFrogConnection said:


> Good day Tom
> 
> I am happy to provide any informations and questions you may have about DFC's social media for DFC.
> 
> ...


By "work with" you really mean "buy likes"
No way you could have 46,000 + likes from Dec. 2012 through July 1, 2013 without buying them. Unless you're selling porn too.
Perhaps you should concentrate less on building your social media presense, and more on raising some healthy frogs. 
When are you going to stop all this PR bull***t? Your eyes must be brown by now Alex.


----------



## DartFrogConnection (Nov 20, 2012)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> We do know that they use a domain privacy service to shield who owns the domain name "dartfrogconnection". Can't imagine why Taron wouldn't want us to know who actually owns it?
> 
> As for their Facebook likes, we do know they used a service to generate fake likes. Their are services that can do this for you and it is relatively cheep. I find it comical that they expect us to believe that a new unknown startup has more likes that some of the actually well respected vendors in the hobby.



Good day Doug

I have just responded to Tom's posting about Facebook Likes.
DartFrog Connection's owner information is on our About Us page.

When starting up this business, it was very clear to us that social media outreach in the Dart Frog Community have been really lacking. We made sure that our Facebook page is not just about selling Dart Frog. We stay informative with Frog news and Q&A. Our goal is to bring more Dart Frog awareness to those who might be interested.

We hope all the frog vendors in Frogs and Herps would take the time to build up their social media presences, it really helps community as a whole.

Thanks


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

DartFrogConnection said:


> Good day Tom
> 
> I am happy to provide any informations and questions you may have about DFC's social media for DFC.
> 
> ...












You are right... It IS easy to spot fakes... Which is why I brought it up in the first place, because yours is fake.

How is it that a city in COLOMBIA is your most popular city? I'm 100% positive that you aren't doing any business with residents there. 

Keep spinning the lies man... It's only digging a deeper hole...


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Alex,
How about using some of your patented spin to shed some light on the pressing issues at hand. Not FaceBook likes. Not how pretty your booth looks. How about Taron's repeated vending of skinny, emaciated, unhealthy frogs? How about Taron's horrible reputation on BOI? How about Taron's recent conviction concerning Wildlife laws in AZ? How about Taron's alleged involvement peddling smuggled frogs?
#Taron Langhover #smuggler #emaciated frogs #Dart Frog Connection

Alex, do you realize for all your spin, PR, and BS, we are passionate hobbyists. Do you realize we are doing this for a reason, to get the word out about Taron and DFC. I can tell you this, there are probably 3 ways to make this all stop.
1. Fire Taron
2. DFC goes out of business
3. Hell freezes over


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

Seems like there is more than one person at DFC that is not very good at telling lies...



Casper


----------



## DartFrogConnection (Nov 20, 2012)

carola1155 said:


> You are right... It IS easy to spot fakes... Which is why I brought it up in the first place, because yours is fake.
> 
> How is it that a city in COLOMBIA is your most popular city? I'm 100% positive that you aren't doing any business with residents there.
> 
> Keep spinning the lies man... It's only digging a deeper hole...


Tom

Our website is not just about selling dart frogs. Please look though our Facebook page, you will see that. We do not limit to which country Like us. In fact, we post Frog News around the world. You can see that we have fans around the world writing in different languages on our page. Some weeks, we have a lot of fans from Asia because we posted a news about new frog discoveries there.

Colombia is the home for many Dart Frog species. We are happy to see that they are becoming fans.

Thanks


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm going to echo what Doug said and say I would love to have a conversation about all this with you in person... So I could see what you look like while you lie through your teeth. 

We aren't buying it dude... We really aren't. You can spin it all you want... It's not going to work.


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

The more people know, the less you sell and the sooner you will be gone. I wish you no luck Alex.


----------



## yellow dart frog man (Mar 8, 2011)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> You're friends with Taron on DB and happen to be from Kansas. Hmmmmmmm


Umm I hope you know im only 12 so im not as informed in stuff relating to taron as you are. Also im friends with him on DB because when i was 9 i saw him selling PDFs and i asked him for his name and i friended him on here. Me seeing his booth at the kc expo is what got me in to this hobby. Also i just had a question cause i cant find that species(As tadpoles) at any other pdf buissness. So get your facts straight before you decied to be a DICK to someone new to the hobby. I swear some people these days are FU*KING rude to younger people.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yellow dart frog BOY- if you're only 12 and uninformed maybe it's best if you stay out of it.


----------



## Ash Katchum (Dec 20, 2012)

Again glad to see people posting all this info, I won't be able to make it the expo again. I hope someone who goes post some pics of the frog's DFC is vending.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellow dart frog man (Mar 8, 2011)

frogparty said:


> Yellow dart frog BOY- if you're only 12 and uninformed maybe it's best if you stay out of it.


Well i had a question about purchasing tadpoles from DFC, but that guy decided to be a Di*K. But I know some stuff about Taron, Collection wildlife illegally from AZ, Spreading a(At the time UNKNOWN) disease in the 90's, smuggling frogs, collecting collared lizards in KS illegally, etc... So i do know some stuff about taron. But at least your not a a**hole, so thank you.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

yellow dart frog man said:


> Well i had a question about purchasing tadpoles from DFC, but that guy decided to be a Di*K. But I know some stuff about Taron, Collection wildlife illegally from AZ, Spreading a(At the time UNKNOWN) disease in the 90's, smuggling frogs, collecting collared lizards in KS illegally, etc... So i do know some stuff about taron. But at least your not a a**hole, so thank you.


If you knew all that... What more was there to learn? Isn't that reason enough to avoid them? There are plenty of other places to purchase what you wanted...


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Alex, I actually feel sorry for you. I'm sure whatever DFC is paying you to lie isn't much. Don't worry though when they go out of business due to lack of sales you'll find another job. I liken your job to being Hitler's makeup artist. No matter how well you do your job, apply tons of makeup to cover up the blemishes, what's underneath all the makeup will always be ugly.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Wow.

Dart Frog Connection - 48,000 Likes on Facebook
Josh's Frogs - 6,000 Likes on Facebook

Something is Fishy with that for sure.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

DFC paid for sponsored ads... Joshs has no need to. DFC has all the people on facebook who saw a cool looking frog and pushed "like".


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

yellow dart frog man said:


> Umm I hope you know im only 12 so im not as informed in stuff relating to taron as you are. Also im friends with him on DB because when i was 9 i saw him selling PDFs and i asked him for his name and i friended him on here. Me seeing his booth at the kc expo is what got me in to this hobby. Also i just had a question cause i cant find that species(As tadpoles) at any other pdf buissness. So get your facts straight before you decied to be a DICK to someone new to the hobby. I swear some people these days are FU*KING rude to younger people.


No reason for insults and profanity. Your explanation seems perfectly legitimate, so leave it at that. I wasnt being a dick, I was suspicious. Thanks for the clarification. I just hope your over reaction doesn't earn you an infraction. Also, how in the world am I supposed to know your age? You act as though I was rude to you(I wasn't) because you're young. 

Oh, also if you really are 12, you're in violation of the rules for registration which only allows members between 14-17 to be memberS with parental consent. I sure hope you're lying about being twelve or that you've been granted a special exception, because otherwise you're subject to an immediate ban as set forth in DBs rules.

Have a nice day!


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

NM Crawler said:


> Alex, You sound like a f*cking politician! No one like a politician! Curious why Taron hasn't come out of the closet to comment on all the chaos he has started, Any idea Alex/Taron?


According to Alex DFC stipulated that he isn't allowed to post here to defend himself. I personally think Alex is just a mouthpiece for Taron anyway.

And the reason I suspect this is Taron attempted to "friend" me on Facebook then Alex under the name dendrobatidae friended me and Tarons request was immediately withdrawn. I'm suspicious that Taron meant to friend me initially from "Alex" but forgot he was logged into Facebook as Taron. This was shortly after DFC was initially exposed and they were still trying hide Tarons involvement.


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> According to Alex DFC stipulated that he isn't allowed to post here to defend himself. I personally think Alex is just a mouthpiece for Taron anyway.
> 
> And the reason I suspect this is Taron attempted to "friend" me on Facebook then Alex under the name dendrobatidae friended me and Tarons request was immediately withdrawn. I'm suspicious that Taron meant to friend me initially from "Alex" but forgot he was logged into Facebook as Taron. This was shortly after DFC was initially exposed and they were still trying hide Tarons involvement.


Typical con artist style!


----------



## The Mom (Jun 1, 2013)

that Frog Guy said:


> Wow.
> 
> Dart Frog Connection - 48,000 Likes on Facebook
> Josh's Frogs - 6,000 Likes on Facebook
> ...


Steve, you can purchase "Likes", as well as fans, and followers for your Facebook pages. No one has to look, no one has to click anything, computers do it. If the DFC page has not been up for years you can bet they did something like this.

Here is an example of a company that sells "likes".

morefansforyou.com/pcategory/buy-facebook/

sorry about making you cut and paste if you want to take a look, I did not want to give them a link for the search engine spiders.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

DartFrogConnection said:


> Colombia is the home for many Dart Frog species. We are happy to see that they are becoming fans.
> 
> Thanks


Alex,

Your website does not have a Spanish option, how are you reaching all these Colombians? As someone who is a native South American, I can tell you that dart frogs are much more popular here in America and Europe where they are exotic, than in their native countries.

Also, why is it that you feel that you need "Domain Privacy Group" to to we the registrant for your domain name? It is usually websites that engage in illegal or questionable actions that register using such a service, and I feel this is the message Dart Frog Connection is sending out.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

hypostatic said:


> Your website does not have a Spanish option, how are you reaching all these Colombians? As someone who is a native South American, I can tell you that dart frogs are much more popular here in America and Europe where they are exotic, than in their native countries.


haha I'm not gonna lie I'm kinda excited to see what answer he makes up for this one...


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

hypostatic said:


> Alex,
> 
> Your website does not have a Spanish option, how are you reaching all these Colombians? As someone who is a native South American, I can tell you that dart frogs are much more popular here in America and Europe where they are exotic, than in their native countries.
> 
> ...


-so there is no Colombians that speak English.
-dart frogs are not popular in south America that is right.but that doesn't mean there not proud of their fauna.


----------



## CJ PELCH (Apr 9, 2013)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Alex,
> 
> Alex, do you realize for all your spin, PR, and BS, we are passionate hobbyists. Do you realize we are doing this for a reason, to get the word out about Taron and DFC. I can tell you this, there are probably 3 ways to make this all stop.
> 1. Fire Taron
> ...


BAHAHAHA!!! As serious as this may be..couldn't stop laughing!!! HAHA ITS SOO TRUE!!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

mora said:


> -so there is no Colombians that speak English.
> -dart frogs are not popular in south America that is right.but that doesn't mean there not proud of their fauna.


This is a tough one... I don't know if I'm supposed to feel sorry for you because you've fallen for their lies... or if I should feel sorry for you because you are a conscious supporter of them despite their lies.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

carola1155 said:


> This is a tough one... I don't know if I'm supposed to feel sorry for you because you've fallen for their lies... or if I should feel sorry for you because you are a conscious supporter of them despite their lies.


It's disturbing how many SoCal locals have jumped on the DFC bandwagon to help them in some way or another. I'm not sure if I can trust anyone anymore.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dizzle21 said:


> It's disturbing how many SoCal locals have jumped on the DFC bandwagon to help them in some way or another. I'm not sure if I can trust anyone anymore.


yup... I sadly am very skeptical of anyone posting on this topic from socal anymore which is a shame because there are a lot of good froggers out there. Just have to get in the habit of using the search feature and looking at people's posts to get an idea of who they are. I did that a few minutes ago and that's why I made my previous post.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

carola1155 said:


> yup... I sadly am very skeptical of anyone posting on this topic from socal anymore which is a shame because there are a lot of good froggers out there. Just have to get in the habit of using the search feature and looking at people's posts to get an idea of who they are. I did that a few minutes ago and that's why I made my previous post.


There are still plenty of good froggers in SoCal with no association with DFC, don't paint us all with the same brush.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Pretty sure mora was just stating some facts.

Btw I was at the show and there were only a few venders with a handful of Dart frogs except DFC

And the prices for the show went up to 14$ for adults

There are now 2 San Diego shows now. 

Only saw a few SCADS peeps. 

I ended up explaining the care of Dart frogs to some people who purchased from DFC, at the booth I was working at.


----------



## DartFrogConnection (Nov 20, 2012)

JJhuang said:


> Pretty sure mora was just stating some facts.
> 
> Btw I was at the show and there were only a few venders with a handful of Dart frogs except DFC
> 
> ...



I wish you had come by and introduce yourself. I was at the DartFrog Connection booth the entire time building custom set ups and display tanks.

I would have like to introduce myself and get your feedback on our custom 8X8 inches display tanks with false bottoms. We feel that they can really help to reduces stress for the Dart Frogs at shows.

I am not sure if you saw our care sheets for both Dart Frogs care and Tadpole care? We passed out over 1,500 care sheets at this weekend's show. It is nice to see the interest for Dart Frogs is still growing strong.

We also encourage our customers to read more and keep on asking questions about their dart frogs, because there are a lot of great informations out there within the dart frog community. Thank you for being able help any frogger with their addition needs.

- Alex


----------



## Yobosayo (Sep 27, 2009)

Eddie Haskell is alive and well.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Alex, did Taron write your care sheets?
I'm sure they went something like this....

1. Don't feed the frogs till they become emaciated, and deadly thin. 
2. Put them in a previously used tank so they are exposed to every known pathogen to man. 
3. When these frogs die, find some new ones to flip.
4. Find some rare frogs of questionable origin to peddle all hush hush like.
5. Sell tads to noobs. 
6. Illegally collect animals in AZ.
Oh wait, that's not a care sheet, that's the actions of your dart frog expert, and probably the SOP of your business.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

mora said:


> -so there is no Colombians that speak English.
> -dart frogs are not popular in south America that is right.but that doesn't mean there not proud of their fauna.


There are plenty of Columbians that can speak or read/write english. There are many more Chinese that speak english; I would be similarly skeptical if most of those "likes" came from China. If a Chinese company's likes all came from Texas for some reason, I'm sure that would be a source of skepticism for any Chinese looking at the company's web page as well.

I speak Spanish fluently. Do a google search for the terms "foro colombiano dendrobates", which searches for the terms forum colombian dendrobates. Similar to Americans, Colombians also use forums to talk about things that are uncommon but that they want to learn more information about (which fits the bill for everyone using DB). But when you search for those terms you get 3 search results. THREE. Doing more searches I found ONE person that actually had a frog, which he obtained from a friend who was a biologist (there are no real sources for dart frogs in Colombia it turns out). 

There is a disconnect in logic here which I am addressing. Dart frogs are much more popular here than in Colombia, so how can most "likes" come from there? It's like the Yankees' page having more likes from Colombia than the US. It just doesn't make sense.

All I'm asking for is a little transparency. Alex decided to completely dismiss my questions that were specifically directed towards him in a polite manner, which is pretty rude. If DFC were interested in providing potential customers with information and gaining their business they should do so, as DB would be a huge source of customers, and would welcome their transparency.

One example of transparency would be to publish the registrant of the website, which many have questioned. Another would be to provide more info on their facebook demographics -- you can show a bar grapg of likes per county/location if you select to do so:
https://developers.facebook.com/docs/opengraph/guides/insights/

And being "proud of their fauna" has absolutely nothing to do with it. Americans are pretty proud of their fauna, but you don't see many Americans keeping bald eagles.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

BonnieLorraine said:


> There are still plenty of good froggers in SoCal with no association with DFC, don't paint us all with the same brush.


I know Bonnie, and a lot of you are regular contributors to the board and I know who you are... It's the people that don't regularly contribute but decide to chime in on things like this that I grow skeptical of, which is why I make sure I do some searching on said people.

"Find all posts by..." can really teach you a few things pretty quickly.


----------

